# March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (20 February 2014)

Good afternoon everyone, and welcome to the March 2014 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

This month's stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 10 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between March 1 and March 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Friday, February 28 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Joe Blow (20 February 2014)

Just a reminder to those entering to please post a brief reason explaining why you chose that particular stock. One or two sentences is enough, although more is always welcome.

If the stock and the reason for entering it are the same as the previous month, please feel free to simply post the same explanation again.

Many thanks!


----------



## gerkin02 (20 February 2014)

Talon Petroleum thanks Joe.(tpd).

Small company with lots of potential,competent management and some good j/v partners.

Ongoing Bonner 1H well still cleaning up.

All the best.


----------



## tigerboi (20 February 2014)

MCS thx joe
Tigerboi


----------



## Tyler Durden (20 February 2014)

AVQ again please. Their trial re fighting over land to mine against SMM should conclude either Feb or March, with judgment occurring not too long after (hopefully), meaning there should be plenty of speculation.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 February 2014)

SDL thanks Joe. Iron stock which has had all weak holders flushed out. Chinese will push this higher.

gg


----------



## Klogg (20 February 2014)

*RRL *please - purely a punt on the gold price and a 'recovery' of sorts after getting slammed from their recent trading halt (that should occur prior to March 1)

...In other words, just a guess


----------



## bigdog (20 February 2014)

FAR thanks Joe
-- I was leading in February for a few days; the month in not over yet!

http://far.live.irmau.com/IRM/Compan...ubNovember2013
Melbourne Mining Club
19 November 2013
Cath Norman
Managing Director

FAR’s African story is ready to unfold
• Board and management with significant E&P experience
• Large African asset base (9 licences in West and East Africa)
• 7 + billion barrel prospect inventory
• Two major farm out deals offshore Senegal in 2013
• Free carried through drilling of two wells testing 1.5 billion barrels
• Drilling commencing February 2014
• 3 additional African wells in next 18 months
• $25M in cash plus $5M in Q4

FAR Limited is the largest holder of exploration licences of any ASX listed oil and gas entity in Africa and has first mover advantage.

Kenya
FAR holds two highly prospective licences with strong farm-out potential in the heart of the Lamu Basin. Kenya's exciting and fast emerging oil and gas margin is drawing the attention of major international players, with close to 100% exploration success in the region and neighbouring areas.

Senegal
With high impact billion barrel potential targets, operator status and a large equity position, FAR is highly leveraged for success in Senegal. Offering world class oil accumulations, deepwater exploration activity in the West African region continues to gain momentum.

Guinea Bissau
Containing an existing oil discovery in shallow water, FAR's offshore Guinea-Bissau blocks offer considerable potential. Exploration and appraisal drilling is likely in 2013, supported by encouraging 3D seismic acquired across the Sinapa discovery and numerous large prospects and leads


----------



## qldfrog (20 February 2014)

Hi Joe: 
CDA
got slammed last few days, a nice market crash and retreat  to gold would help it a lot.


----------



## Paavfc (20 February 2014)

SRM

High grade Cu/Au play in Philippines.
Ian Middlemas run Co with drill results eagerly awaited....


----------



## drillinto (25 February 2014)

FCR (Ferrum Crescent Limited)

1. Why Ferrum Crescent Limited ?
High quality magnetite product, established infrastructure and deliverable
307.8 million tonnes resources to JORC standard
Magnetite ore - metallurgy demonstrates capability for high grade product up to 69.7% Fe grade

2. As of 24. 02. 14, drillinto was 5th at the ASF-Stock Tipping Competition with a gain of +30%.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 February 2014)

Only four days left until the end of the month. Don't forget to get your entry in for the March stock tipping competition!


----------



## pavilion103 (25 February 2014)

AAD.
See potential breakout thread.
It's in a micro consolidation following a break higher.
If it breaks I anticipate a reasonable move


----------



## Buckfont (25 February 2014)

Will stay with the goldies and pick Northern Star (NST) thanks Joe.

High grade results show Titan as a major new deposit at Paulsens, with latest drilling results very encouraging.


----------



## kenny (25 February 2014)

*AHZ *for me thanks, Joe.

Half yearly may come out before the comp starts which I hope will be good for the SP but less so for my chances if so. 

Looking for sales data for CardioCel product and progress reports during the month on clinical trials.


----------



## systematic (25 February 2014)

*PSY* please Joe.


----------



## jbocker (26 February 2014)

WTF.
Reason: I have been saying the fully worded version of the acronym a lot lately. 
Over the past few months I have picking SMA in this competition and at the end of each month languished near bottom even though they keep announcing increasing profits monthly. WTF.
APN which I hold, announce a capital raising 36c when they were  mid 40 something and now price is going through the roof.  WTF.
Bought GRR and and they announced divis (10% ROI for the year) there was no immediate jump. WTF. a couple of days later they moved well.
Got real interested in Forge but didnt hit my low ball bids (thankfully). But they slam the doors closed and shut up shop. WTF. Signs of things to come? 
I have been saying that about a few other shares that I wont bore you with.
So it is WTF for me.
WTF please Joe.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (26 February 2014)

AVB thanks Joe. AVB finally has environmental approval for copper production.  Just a matter of time to a production licence. Director also bought a few shares recently


----------



## Anmar (26 February 2014)

Joe,

I will go with CTP again as there is much upside to the stock after it received the production licence yesterday.


----------



## Des P (26 February 2014)

UNX
Please Joe hoping an announcement will come out this month on the Quality of the graphite


----------



## basilio (26 February 2014)

MHM please Joe.

I'm currently having a stellar run with it in the Feb Competition and reckon I can  make it fly in March as well...

_(Just start from the bottom and reverse the percentages ...)_


----------



## jancha (27 February 2014)

VMT Thanks Joe. 

 Electric bike sales with the opening of their ten new stores established now in China will determinate where the sp heads. It's winter however and sales may be low so this could be the reason why sp has been hovering around the 4c mark after having a recent high of 5.5c. Hopefully sales will exceed expectation and head back up.


----------



## robusta (27 February 2014)

PHK again please Joe, maybe they will get some big jobs.


----------



## skc (27 February 2014)

TCN Thanks.

Nano IT outfit with products and web design capabilities. H1 NPAT was $1.5m on $4.3m revenue, representing growth of >700% and 47.5% respectively.

Current market cap ~$21m and a clean balance sheet with cash of $1.8m and no debt.


----------



## burglar (27 February 2014)

One of my favourite picks went double today, but it is under 1 cent still.
So I will wait and keep you in suspense until EOD tomorrow.


----------



## SilverRanger (27 February 2014)

BMN thanks. Uranium surely needs to take off now, wouldn't it?


----------



## trillionaire#1 (28 February 2014)

SOC thanks Joe .
Promising gold explorer ,been sold down of late
should bounce from these levels.
They are about to recommence  drilling at their Mt Adrah gold project.


----------



## Ijustnewit (28 February 2014)

GSC Global Geoscience Ltd please ,
Just released details of maiden US Copper project and also some good results from the latest Gold rock chip samples on the 13th of Feb. 

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (28 February 2014)

The end of the month is upon us! Don't forget to get your entry for the March competition in.


----------



## burglar (28 February 2014)

burglar said:


> One of my favourite picks went double today, but it is under 1 cent still.
> So I will wait and keep you in suspense until EOD tomorrow.




*FCN* Falcon again, thanks Joe. 

She's perching at the moment.
But she will range the skies once more, in March!


----------



## bathuu (28 February 2014)

This month I will just punt on *ADO*.


----------



## craigj (28 February 2014)

MNE
drilling copper in Chile

low mc


----------



## Joe Blow (1 March 2014)

Competition entries are a little on the low side this month, so I have decided to leave the entry thread open until midnight on Sunday, given that the last trading day for February was a Friday.

If you haven't entered the March competition yet, you now have an extra couple of days.


----------



## Miner (1 March 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> Competition entries are a little on the low side this month, so I have decided to leave the entry thread open until midnight on Sunday, given that the last trading day for February was a Friday.
> 
> If you haven't entered the March competition yet, you now have an extra couple of days.




My tip for March is ANG.
Thanks Joe.
If some one already tipped for it then my next tip is GNG


----------



## rcm617 (1 March 2014)

ADN again thanks Joe.
No drilling results out last month so expecting them early this month. Should be some good results if the soil samples are anything to go by.


----------



## dutchie (1 March 2014)

AUK again please Joe


----------



## barney (1 March 2014)

LSR again thanks Joe ...

Wasn't really expecting much from it last month and it went up 30%

It is only a minnow goldie, but the Directors have been slowly building up their stake at the lows for the last few months.

It is in the same area as Sandfire Resources, and there has been a bit of corporate activity in the area lately.

LSR management has openly hinted about the potential for a JV in the last couple of Presentations.

With all the above, I put two and two together and got 5, so I bought some

If they get an injection of cash with a suitable JV offer to pursue what looks like a potentially large Gold strike, their current market cap of a bit over $2 million could look a bit under the odds.

How was that for a ramp   lol  .....


----------



## qldfrog (1 March 2014)

RRL Joe,
just because it was hammered so much andgold could benefit temporarily when the crash arives


----------



## nulla nulla (1 March 2014)

*FXR* Fox Resources for me this month please Joe. I have faith that it is finally about to turn the corner. 

Also any upward movement will be measured in significant percentages and I could do with the prize money.


----------



## burglar (1 March 2014)

nulla nulla said:


> *FXR* Fox Resources for me this month please Joe. I have faith that it is finally about to turn the corner.
> 
> Also any upward movement will be measured in significant percentages and I could do with the prize money.
> 
> View attachment 57033




Your entry to the Stock picking comp., FXR, is currently below 1 cent.

nulla nulla has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## Buckfont (1 March 2014)

qldfrog said:


> RRL Joe,
> just because it was hammered so much andgold could benefit temporarily when the crash arives




qldfrog, I noticed Klogg has beaten you to the post on that one, so it might be an idea to change choices if you want to still participate in the comp for march. Just so you don,t miss out.


----------



## peter2 (1 March 2014)

*PAA* - please Joe.

The main reason and a good one I think is that the price has been going up. 
OBV is also steadily rising with the price, indicating that underlying demand seems to be present.


----------



## burglar (1 March 2014)

Buckfont said:


> qldfrog, I noticed Klogg has beaten you to the post on that one, so it might be an idea to change choices if you want to still participate in the comp for march. Just so you don,t miss out.




And I noticed on 20/2 qldfrog picked CDA


----------



## nulla nulla (2 March 2014)

burglar said:


> Your entry to the Stock picking comp., FXR, is currently below 1 cent.
> 
> nulla nulla has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.




Picky, picky. What is $0.001 between friends now?  10% of $0.01. Fair enough, I'll sit this month out.

I also respectfully point out that as at 20/2/14 when the competition was thrown open FXR was above $0.01 and therefore qualified.


PS. Message box cleared of old messages. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nulla nulla (2 March 2014)

nulla nulla said:


> Picky, picky. What is $0.001 between friends now?  10% of $0.01. Fair enough, I'll sit this month out.
> 
> I also respectfully point out that as at 20/2/14 when the competition was thrown open FXR was above $0.01 and therefore qualified.
> 
> ...




Perhaps Joe could adjudicate?


----------



## So_Cynical (2 March 2014)

*AVA* - Aviva

This company is in transition and trading at a discount to the recent highs on the news of their cloud accounting software purchase.


----------



## Serpentis (2 March 2014)

I'll take *VXL* thanks Joe.

Owns an established graphite mine in South Australia that ran for many decades but shut down 20 years ago when graphite prices plummeted, but is now back with rising graphite prices. Listed only a couple months ago. The current market cap is smaller than the expected profit, the only real risk is a delay in financing. 

Not sure if it'll jump this month or not, but it'll jump eventually


----------



## pixel (3 March 2014)

Just returned from a holiday in the South-West and I hope it's not too late to try *GOR* for this month.
The breakout mid-February was quite spectacular; Now it's come back to Fib 61.8%, it looks ready to make the next move. Hopefully it'll time its move into month end better than my pick for February  :1zhelp:

Thanks Joe.


----------

